# Joining two boards together



## DOM12 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm new to the board and I know this topic has been discussed, but of course I think my situation completely different, probably not but I'm going ahead anyways. I have two 2" thick by 19" wide newly cut pine.
I thought I should put some kind long rods in for strength, but every thing I've read say that just gluing and clamping is all I need to do. I would like to heard anyone's thoughts.
Thanks


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

2" thick by 19" wide solid pine planks?

Have they been properly dried?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

:huh: How do you want to join them? edge to edge? end to end? face to face?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

What' the intended use?

You have provided way too little information


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

While more info will yield a better answer, I think we just like to make people work for there answers.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

I'm guessing from your post that there amy be a chance that they are not properly dried yet. If so I'm not sure what to do. Assuming your talking edge to edge and not a end to end for this joint. usually edge gluing is enough but with it being 2" thick I would think of maybe adding a spline the legth of the joint to help with alignment and strength. Just my .02


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I had to do this to make a large shelf. Used pocket screws and glue as one side hidden. Worked perfectly.
johnep


----------



## DOM12 (Oct 1, 2010)

Not dry yet, edge to edge, two (2"x19"x48") making a kitchen table top. Trying to stay away from screws.

Thanks for response


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I would not even attempt it if they are not dry...







.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Just picking a species of pine (since I do not know what you have) White pine has a shrinkage factor of 6.1%. From say 30% moisture content (relatively fresh sawn) to 7% EMC (which it will reach in your home, probably drier)... a 19" board is going to shrink 0.952"+...so it's gonna be 18" wide in a few months. :whistling2:

That is a lot to try to overcome with any kind of joinery in a permanent installation.

Wood shrinkage calculator






.


----------



## DOM12 (Oct 1, 2010)

I am going to wait until it dries over the winter. But just getting ready.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

DOM12 said:


> I thought I should put some kind long rods in for strength, but every thing I've read say that just gluing and clamping is all I need to do.
> Thanks


I'd go with your gut. 
Dowel rods won't hurt a bit.


----------



## DOM12 (Oct 1, 2010)

What do you mean by a "spline"?


----------



## DOM12 (Oct 1, 2010)

First of all, thanks for responses. I would also like to know about getting a true edge on the long grain side, I cannot touch the other side (it has bark on and I want to leave it that way).


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A spline is a machined joint that looks like this:
.








http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_joineryterms.htm#spline












 





.
.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

good answer, Cman ... :laughing:


----------

